# Salad



## Alpha (Jun 25, 2008)

Setup, shoot, and take-down was less than 15 minutes. I wasn't aiming for perfection here...probably would have made something other than a salad anyway. Oh well, another shot for another day. Yes, I'm aware that framing is slightly uneven, I should have added another light at camera left, and the table and silverware need a touch-up.


----------



## altyfc (Jun 25, 2008)

Errrmmm... are you left handed?


----------



## Alpha (Jun 25, 2008)

Hold that thought. Good point. I may just flip the canvas.


----------



## Jedo_03 (Jun 26, 2008)

... and cleaned the crumbs of cheese from around the sides of the plate...
good shot
yes - add light left
get out the best cutlery (pretend your mother's over for tea)
Jedo


----------



## AmFotog (Jul 8, 2008)

i would clean up the cheese shavings on the plate


----------



## astrostu (Jul 8, 2008)

"Knife" has 5 letters like "right" so it goes on the right side.  "Fork" has 4 letters like "left" so it goes on the left side.  

Also, I would put the fork tines down, though that generally does imply that you're done eating.


----------

